# 29 gallon vic tank?



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

So I have a 55 gallon mbuna tank that I setup and I love it and the more I keep them the more I realize how unbelievably boring my 29 galon tropical fish tank is. Im thinking of getting rid of all the fish and doing a vic tank. I have been looking for a fish to put in here and I think xystichromis phytophagus would be great. They are small peacfull and the males are very colorful. Do you think I can keep some in this size tank and if so how many?


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

or maybe Pundamilia Nyererei...


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi the phytophagus is more peaceful than the nyererei but the both can live well in this volume if yu don't overcrowd yur tank and if yu have many hiding places and holes in it.
xris


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

cool im probably going to stick with xystichromis phytophagus. Can I add any other hard water fish with them or any catfish?


----------

